# control tower



## Encolpius

Zdravím!

Co si myslíte, řídicí nebo řídící věž je správně? Díky moc.


----------



## werrr

Obojí je správně, ale liší se to významem.

řídící věž = věž, která právě řídí
řídicí věž = vež určená k řízení

Rozdíl mezi „řídící“ a „řídicí“ odpovídá rozdílu mezi „letící“ a „létací“ nebo „píšící“ a „psací“.


----------



## Encolpius

Díky werrr, velice pěkné a zajímavé vysvětlení.


----------



## bibax

V maďarštině tohle rozlišení není.

író = píšící (spisovatel)
írógép = psací stroj
íróasztal = psací stůl


----------

